# Still Running Hot



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

Here are a list of things that I have done to my car and it is still running hot.

1. changed thermostat abot 4 times
2. Changed radiator cap
3. changed Water pump
4. Flushed Radiator
5. got the head servieced
6. replaced electric fan switch

I cant even go 4 miles without it getting hot.

Any suggestions


----------



## tryiian (Jun 20, 2004)

al-u-minium radiator

dual electric fan 1700 cfm

ed: washers under th bolts that hold y hood on and longer bolts II keep th thing on.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

I'm not looking for aftermarket parts to do this. I am looking for a stock fix.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

i can't think of anything that could be wrong =/


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

Do your fans actually come on when the cars temp goes up? You might need an after market thermostat to control your fans.


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

YEah the fans do come on


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Blocked coolant/heater hose somewhere possibly. Also get your radiator pressure tested. It may have a small hairline leak or something.


----------



## 94-6-vision (Jul 6, 2003)

sounds right...i'd try a rad flush kit and refil from there...also try an engine flush for the oil....


----------



## zachplatinum23 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Running Hot*

I had this same exact problem and like you did all of the preventive measures to try and narrow down the reason for my 87 Maxima running hot. After spending over $250.00 in parts and labor I had my mechanic wire my fans to come on whenever I turn on the car. Since I have done this the car is maintaining normal operating temps. This should cost between $50 & $80 depending on your mechanics labor rates.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

do not bump old threads.
thanks.


----------

